
Webtail – A web-server based remote tailing tool writing in golang - pikyanu
https://github.com/prateeknischal/webtail
======
pikyanu
Webtail is a web-server based remote logging tool, that tails server logs onto
the web-browser using websockets. It can have PAM based authentication which
allows to restrict access to logs based on whatever authentication method the
OS has which makes is more flexible.

Check it out.

